# Tranvsvaginal tape/midurethral sling (supris)



## LTibbetts (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't code many urology charts so if someone can help me out with this, I would really appreciate it. It was done laproscopically. I came up with 51992 and 52000-59. Am I way off? Here is some of the op note:

"The trocars were used to insert the tape first to the left at a 45-degree angle through the pubocervical fascia and then straight anteriorly behind the pubic symphysis to the deignated skin site, where a small incision was made to allow the trocar to be brought thru. Procedure was performed on the opposite side in the same manner. Cystoscopy was then performed using NS as the distention medium. There was no trauma to the bladder with no foreign body present. The tension of the tape was then adjusted and the skin then tented to draw the tends of the tape beneath skin level"


----------



## sphillips79 (Jun 15, 2009)

I haven't coded many myself, it's a new area to me. I have had a few cases, one very similar and I coded the same way.

Thanks


----------



## magnolia1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Leslie,

I concur with your code choices.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks, Ladies!! I appreciate it.


----------

